# Best HD Cable?



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone.. im looking for the Best quality in evrything of HD CABLE for PS3, as well as my blu-ray player.. however i dont know which one to choose... there are variety types of cable available in ebay at an afforadble price...

Anyway, is it possible to buy separate 7.1 speakers and connect it to my blu-ray player and make it just like the most home theatre.. bcoz the blu-ray is standalone...thanx for any replies..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Re: cables - I don't believe that there's much difference between cables - provided you stay away from the really cheap stuff. If you go to a company that sells cables - as opposed to an individual - and look to the middle of their price line, you'll probably be OK. Here's One - there are many others. I avoid high priced cable because my system and my ego don't demand them. 

Re: hooking up the blu-ray player directly - no. Speakers need power to move the mass of the speaker back and forth to produce the sound. Blu-ray players put out what's called a line live signal. That signal then needs to be boosted (amplified) to work. Some speakers have amps built in and can take the line level signal and make music. Most do not.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well yustr .. thanks for your reply... as opposed to the cable.. im looking for the cable for connecting... my HDTV to my Blu-ray player... ive heard that using the HDMI cable is the best to give the greatest picture&sound quality (the 1080p)... and im wondering which one is the best... if u can look on the ebay and point me which one is the best... it wud be greatly appreciated.. well ive paid much for the TV and the player so i want to pull the best out from them ...

and for the 2nd ques.. does that mean i cannot create my own home theatre unless i buy the home theatre set?? thanks again for any repliess..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've always liked AR cables as a good performance/cost option. I cannot recommend any seller on ebay as I've never used one.

Yes. You'll need something that can take the output of your blu-ray, decode it, amplify it and send it to speakers. I do not recommend all-in-one systems as too many people have been unhappy with the lack of connection options. Without knowing more, I cannot recommend any particular item.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's another cable site: www.cablesforless.com/ I know people who have bought from them and are happy with the products. Stay away from Monster and other overpriced cables. Not worth the money.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use the HDMI 1.3 cables that my work provides for just $10 to customers. Monster cables are overpriced and poor in quality. I also bought a 6-ft cable on TigerDirect for $6.99 and it's been working great.


----------



## firefightjason (Apr 19, 2009)

My home theatre has all monster cables (HDMI, Optical, subwoofer)
I wouldn't change them....id say if your looking for quality and good price, i'd recommend them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've seen the difference between Monster and what my company provides to our customers. Ours cost just $10 but are actually better quality than a Monster cable costing over $50.


----------



## Maestro4 (Aug 10, 2009)

For that resolution, a component ps2 or ps3 cable will work fine. The connector for the console didn't change from the ps2 for the ps3. When and if I get a ps3, I'm going to reuse the ps2 cable.


----------

